# 64 Lemans/GTO Trunk/deck lid rust repair....???



## Fess646872 (Sep 22, 2021)

Restoring a survivor KC built 1964 GTO phs verified....after purchase, I recently found out alittle origins history of the ride...blown engine in the late 80s and 
sat under a lean to for 20+ years for hibernation.....
All in all, the ol girl is in decent shape...
Has the usual rusties under the front and rear glass under the trim...my body guy says "ehh no biggie on those areas" so im like cool!...I can get the rear panel repop and the front is not eaten thru and be saved...
But lets go to the back shall we???... the Achilles heel of course is the cancer in the deck lid....it's really not as bad as I've seen on other survivors...it's rusted out completely about 6 to 8 inches in the right lip corner on the inner skin/skeleton where it folds up into the outer skin/exterior deck...
So back to my body guy....I luv him like a brother but I dunno whats up with him on this piece....he says " gonna have to replace the whole thing"??? SMH....
I know from my limited experience and and hours of investigations they just don't grow 64 lemans body parts like this on trees....very hard to find....as I surely know that you know! 
Any words of wisdom? 
Any places known in the midwest who could tackle this??
Any donor lids out there possibly? 
Overall the rest of the deck is in above average condition and I can't fatom tossing it for another....
Appreciate any help on this affair!
🙂✌


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Fess646872 said:


> Restoring a survivor KC built 1964 GTO phs verified....after purchase, I recently found out alittle origins history of the ride...blown engine in the late 80s and
> sat under a lean to for 20+ years for hibernation.....
> All in all, the ol girl is in decent shape...
> Has the usual rusties under the front and rear glass under the trim...my body guy says "ehh no biggie on those areas" so im like cool!...I can get the rear panel repop and the front is not eaten thru and be saved...
> ...


Not sure if you ever got an answer on this. He is probably saying the cost to repair exceeds the cost to replace. 

Post some pics hard to tell over the keyboard....


----------



## Fess646872 (Sep 22, 2021)

9


Scott06 said:


> Not sure if you ever got an answer on this. He is probably saying the cost to repair exceeds the cost to replace.
> 
> Post some pics hard to tell over the keyboard....


Yeah got no feedback on the issue...it's what you said exactly....the labor involved would be very costly....I found a used (desert rusty) 64 lemans deck lid in really good condition from Steve B. @ pontiacheaven.org
He is a good dude, very helpful and did me a solid with a great deal on a price including shipping from AZ to KS...
My buddy/body guy was pleasantly surprised and it will work out great for the build! 
So, shout out to Steve! ✌
Your interest and reply is very much appreciated...have a good one.


----------

